# Εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών και Εισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών



## nickel (Dec 18, 2014)

Εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών και Εισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών, ας πούμε Αθηνών.

Γιά να δούμε τι θα πείτε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2014)

Θα έλεγα Public Prosecutor with the Court of First Instance/Public Prosecutor with the Misdemeano(u)rs Court (εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να προτείνουμε κι άλλες αποδόσεις, αλλά για να συντομεύουμε γιατί ειδάλλως θα παραείναι μακροσκελής η ανάλυση). 

Λαμβάνουμε οπωσδήποτε υπ' όψιν ότι δεν (επαναλαμβάνω: *δεν*) υπάρχει 1:1 αντιστοιχία στα ευρύτερα γνωστά κοινοδίκαια (ΗΒ, ΗΠΑ κτλ), επομένως η απόδοσή μας είναι περιγραφική και δίνει απλώς στον αποδέκτη του ΚΠ να καταλάβει ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη ιδιαιτερότητα. Κάποια στιγμή (που δεν ξέρω πότε θα 'ναι με τον άφθονο χρόνο που έχω τελευταίως ) ευελπιστώ να γράψω για τους νομικούς όρους που συνδέονται με πραγματολογικά στοιχεία στην εκάστοτε χώρα (τους διαβόητους culture bound terms) και πώς τους μεταφράζουμε - ή μάλλον πώς δεν τους μεταφράζουμε (με δυο λόγια, δεν ψάχνουμε αντιστοιχίες με το ζόρι). 

Κάτσε να 'ρθει και ο Ρογήρος να βάλει (ή να μη βάλει) τη σφραγίδα έγκρισης, όμως :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2014)

Ο Εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών, σύμφωνα με αυτή την *ιστοσελίδα*, πρέπει να είναι ο Public Prosecutor of the Athens Court of First Instance. Το άλλο, το ψάχνω.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2014)

Τα όσα επισημαίνει η μοδερατόρισσα είναι απολύτως σωστά. Εγώ θα προσθέσω ότι μιλάμε για το ίδιο πρόσωπο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, απλώς ο εισαγγελέας πρωτοδικών είναι ο βαθμός, ενώ ο εισαγγελέας πλημμελειοδικών θέση/ αποστολή/ καθήκον (ΟΚ, απλουστεύω, αλλά δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά). Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι κατά το άρθρο 4, παράγραφος 1, του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας "Κάθε δικαστήριο πρωτοδικών είναι ταυτόχρονα και δικαστήριο πλημμελειοδικών". Οπότε, δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητη την ορολογική διαφοροποίηση σε περιπτώσεις μετάφρασης. Εάν πρέπει να υπάρξει τέτοια, η πρόταση της Παλάβρας είναι σαφέστατα ικανοποιητική. Η μόνη επισήμανση την οποία θα μπορούσα να κάνω αφορά τη μεγάλη ποικιλία όρων στα κοινοδίκαια για την έννοια του εισαγγελέα: π.χ. Prosecuting Attorney, District Attorney General κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους (και σας ευχαριστούνε κι άλλοι).


----------

